# Alter Forellenteig - was nun?



## firemirl (19. April 2010)

Moinsen Boardies,

habe da mal ne Frage bezüglich div. Restbestände an Forellenteig. Da ich nur 1-2 mal pro Jahr in den Puff gehe , habe ich nun das eine oder andere Glas mit altem und hart gewordenen Teig im Schrank. Wilde Mischung von PowerBait, TroutBait und Co.

Was macht man/Ihr damit?
Ist der überhaupt noch zu gebrauchen? (Aromen,Lockstoffe)

Tipp's und Anregungen sind willkommen.


----------



## kspr (19. April 2010)

*AW: Alter Forellenteig - was nun?*

jegliche versuche den teich wieder "weich" zubekommen sind gescheitert, die Tonne ruft. #q


----------



## FangeNichts5 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Alter Forellenteig - was nun?*

Hab letztens in Board hier gelesen, das man es mit Speiseöl wieder hin bekommt. Ich werde es aber jetzt nicht raussuchen, da das Board z. Z. ziemlich langsam ist (zu mindest bei mir) und den Link dann später posten.
Also nicht in die Tonne!#6
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Ulli3D (19. April 2010)

*AW: Alter Forellenteig - was nun?*

Mit Löffel rauskratzen und mit Wasser befeuchten und durchkneten.


----------



## Udo561 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Alter Forellenteig - was nun?*

Hi,
ab in den Küchenmixer damit , etwas Wasser und Öl dazu und schon wird das Zeug wieder geschmeidig.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Fury87 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Alter Forellenteig - was nun?*

Neues Power Bait kaufen! #6


----------



## firemirl (19. April 2010)

*AW: Alter Forellenteig - was nun?*

|offtopic Na da haben wir aber gelacht !

Wie war das noch mit dem Pinguin?

*Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal Fr.... halten?*

Danke für die bis dato sinnvollen Tips.
Da es sich allerdings i.d.R. um Schwimmteig handelt befürchte ich fast das diese Eigenschaft durch unterkneten von Wasser usw. teilweise leidet.
Wie sind denn die Erfahrungen mit aufbereitetem Teig?
Ist ein merklicher Unterschied bezüglich der Fängigkeit bei z.B. einer Grundmontage zu verzeichnen?


----------



## Mini-Broesel (19. April 2010)

*AW: Alter Forellenteig - was nun?*

moin,

wo wir schon beim Thema wären...wie lange hält sich eigentlich son Teig in der Dose wenn er geöffnet wurde ??? Ich war letzten Donnerstag auf Forelle los und hab noch ein paar halbvolle Dosen...am 13 Mai solls wieder los gehen...verliert der Teig bis dahin einiges von seiner Konsistenz  und von seinen Lockreizen ???;+


----------



## MikeJJ (19. April 2010)

*AW: Alter Forellenteig - was nun?*

wie schon oben geschrieben geht das mit ein bischen öl prima. schwimmteig wird auch hinterher schwimmen.
wasser habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert ...

@mini-brösel: ein paar monate sind überhaupt kein problem. wenn die gläser gut verschraubt sind sind auch 2-3 jahre kein problem.


----------



## Udo561 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Alter Forellenteig - was nun?*

Hi,
kommt auf die Herstellerfirma an , ich habe aus meinen früheren Zeiten hier noch Gläser die sind geöffnet und schon über 5 Jahre alt , der Teig ist immer noch geschmeidig.
Wenn du geföffnete Gläser länger ( über Jahre ) lagern möchtest einfach ein Stück nasses Zewa oder Tempotaschentuch oben auflegen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## FangeNichts5 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Alter Forellenteig - was nun?*

Mit den Schwimmeigenschaften brauchst du dir eig. keine Sorgen machen wenn du mit Speiseöl hantierst. Denn in der Regel ist Speiseöl ja leichter als Wasser.
Und falls du dir Sorgen wegen der Fängigkeit bezüglich des Geruchs machst, würde ich ein zwei Tropfen Lockstoff dazu geben und den Teig dann gut durch kneten#6.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (19. April 2010)

*AW: Alter Forellenteig - was nun?*

Hatte das problem auch mal. Also, wenn du daraus kein blättchen oder ähnliches zum schleppen formen willst, sondern nur für eine grundmontage nutzen, kannst du mit nem messer aus dem forellenteig (bei mir war power bait) kleine würfel schneiden und anködern. Dabei ist allerdings darauf zu achten, dass der haken freiliegt wegen der extremen zähigkeit des getrockneten pb.|wavey:


----------



## vermesser (20. April 2010)

*AW: Alter Forellenteig - was nun?*

Speiseöl und Teig in den Mixer, klappt hervorragend...bei richtiger Dosierung ist der wie das Original. Hab ich als Jungangler so gemacht, da mir ein Händler als armem Jugendlichen immer die hart gewordenen Gläser umsonst gab.

Ein Bekannter von mir nimmt dazu das Öl aus Sardinendosen wegen dem Geruch. Ob es was bringt...keine Ahnung, war seit 5 Jahren nicht mehr am Forellenteich.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. April 2010)

*AW: Alter Forellenteig - was nun?*

Blöde Frage:

Bei den Tips mit Mixer etc, wie viele Gläser braucht man damit das klappt? Wenn ich ein halbes Glas habe das fest ist brauche ich den Mixer nicht anwerfen, und 17 Gläser gleicher Farbe die aushärten hat man selten da, oder?

Auch wenn einige das jetzt wieder blöd finden: Bei 2€ fürs Glas werfe ich den weg wenn er hart ist... 

Meine Versuche mit wieder-befeuchten waren nicht so doll, die Konsistenz zum Schleppen nicht brauchbar, hat sich schnell aufgelöst oder ist zumindest sehr weich geworden. Allerdings habe ich Wasser und kein Öl versucht. Zum stationären Angeln war es wohl egal...


----------



## Udo561 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Alter Forellenteig - was nun?*

Hi,
ich habe alle Farben ( Reste ) gemischt , rausgekommen war dann ein  etwas dunkelers Grün .
Und das war von der Konsistenz her genau wie frisch gekauft.
Vor ein paar Jahren gabs die Gläschen noch nicht für 2 Euro 
Da lohnte sich noch die Reste wieder aufzuarbeiten , heute würde ich es auch nicht mehr machen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Ulli3D (20. April 2010)

*AW: Alter Forellenteig - was nun?*

Sorry, aber wie soll das Beimischen von Wasser die Schwimmeigenschaften des Teiges in Wasser negativ beeinflussen. Die Effekte dürften sich im mit normalen Mitteln nicht messbaren Bereich bewegen, da das Wasser ja die gleiche Dichte wie Wasser hat  und auch nur die Feuchtigkeit ersetzt, die vorher im Teig war. Wenn nur so viel Wasser beigemischt wird, wie vorher drin war, ansonsten wird die Angelegenheit nur schmierig, dann ist der Auftrieb auch der gleiche wie vorher.


----------

